# Price of parts



## soltysek0383 (May 22, 2014)

Hi.

I have question about price of parts.
I have posibilities to buy 50 computers in price about 3,3$ per pices pentium 3 complete cases with 2 rams and minimum 1 hdd inside off rose mainboard processor and radiators on place .

And 200 hdd in price 1,4$ per kg they are also complete theoretically 100% working .

My question if it's worth for processing gold and PMGs

Thanks for advice.


----------



## joubjonn (May 22, 2014)

It's not just the price, the bigger issue is time. It takes a long time to sort, separate, incinerate, process and recover (not including equipment and acids costs and time sourcing all that). What's your time worth? If this is a hobby for you then maybe you don't care about time (like me) if your trying to pay some bills then your time would probably be better spent doing another job, but that's up to you to decide. 

Similar questions come up often and I really could not imagine making any kind of serious business profit off escrap unless your getting free scrap (good free scrap) and lots of it!! Otherwise you might be better off with a day job. Search the forum and you will find plenty of references to yield for just about every PM bearing scrap. Many refrences


----------



## soltysek0383 (May 22, 2014)

Time is not issue in this case . It's about 650 Kg of cargo i will made Some statistic for future children


----------



## necromancer (May 22, 2014)

its hard to tell what a good price is for you, we do not know which part of the world you are in. this makes a big difference.
here in canada $3.30 per computer leaves room for profit, $1.40 kg for hard drives does not, selling small amounts of scrap does not command reason for a good price.

P3 computers are good scrap, sata hard drives if working with no bad sectors can be resold & reused

SD ram (pc-100 pc-133) is no longer used but has a good scrap value or gold content if you wish to recover it
P3 CPU have a small amount of gold, removing the pins takes a lot of time

personally i do not recover from any basic computer parts (only ceramic CPU) & i will pull all MLCC & tantalum caps

MLCC = multi-layer ceramic capacitors for there PM content

tantalum capacitors for there resale value unless they are Ag/Ta can type, them i will reclaim the silver & sell the tantalum 

hope this answers some of your question, the more information you give the better an answer you will get back

Dave C.


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 22, 2014)

How many hard drives is in a kg for that $1.40?
Here in Pennsylvania USA it would take 2 1/2 hard drive cases of aluminum to make that much. 
I base everything I'd pay for with what I can make on the steel, copper wires, Aluminum, etc. scrap.
So aside from my labor, what I want is free.

P3 computers with drives and memory, I can pay $3.00 each but that's pushing it.

B.S.


----------



## yar (May 22, 2014)

It all depends on what you are doing with the parts. Pent 3 boards are large socket motherboards. Going rate here is $3.15 per pound. I make my money back selling the boards and process the rest.


----------



## soltysek0383 (May 23, 2014)

I live in Denmark in EU:
My plan with hdd is :

Aluminium case and other parts sale to scrap (1,5$/kg)
Top plate in most case is rust free (1,55$/kg)
Platters and magnets resale on eBay
Copper coil sale to scrap (5,58$/kg)
Hdd board processing for precision metal content 

With computer pretty similar 
PCB for precision metal content processing sorted metals to scrap aluminium copper steal from case
Steal about 0,21$/kg


Topical HDD weight around 600g 85% of it weight is aluminium and rust free steel
Computer around 10 kg which contain around 7 kg steel and minimum 1,2 kg aluminium 
He have a lot of different parts but for me is difficult to negotiate a price because it's my firs steps with scraping I don't have yield data yet .

In this country is very difficult to find scrap for free because even if some one throw computer to trash container you cannot take it in law stand that is stealing !


----------



## joubjonn (May 23, 2014)

Weight like that is another ball game. If you get a decent price then I do think you can make some money with it. A lot of the time we get questions on here for folks trying to scrap a couple PC's and think it's going to net some big profit which is just not the case.


----------



## soltysek0383 (May 23, 2014)

No don't take me wrong I don't count for big profit as I say I'm a beginner and my point is to minimal cost by scraping un necessary metals aluminium copper steel and have enough material to learn ... And as every one say knowledge cost :lol: 
Of course if it's possible i want to earn something and that's a question if it's possible at all to earn with given amount and price for it :?: 

My plans also is to made kinda revers engineering by recovering tin nickel copper and precision metals


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 23, 2014)

soltysek0383 said:


> My plans also is to made kinda revers engineering by recovering tin nickel copper and precision metals


soltysek,

I believe you mean "precious" metals.

Dave


----------



## soltysek0383 (May 23, 2014)

Yeah right ... Apple intuition of auto correction


----------



## joubjonn (May 23, 2014)

Well then have fun with it! The non-ferrous metal will yield good. Aluminum/copper


----------



## Long Shot (Sep 8, 2014)

Solty,

Good on ya, learning gains knowledge and knowledge is power. Good qualities to instill in "future kids". Sounds like your scrap prices are on par with us here in Canada - curiosity, how much is Danish money compared to Canadian or US dollars? I'm glad we don't get charged with theft for picking up something someone else has thrown out. Does that mean the government owns the garbage?? I might suggest that if you are buying the entire 650 Kg lot of this stuff that you make your seller an offer. Don't know how that goes in Denmark but it is what most of us do on the other side of the pond - start high and come to an agreement.

Good luck with it all.

Jeff B


----------

